# Question about Dwarf Alberta Pruning



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

We just planted some dwarf Alberta spruces for a sort of sight-block. Lowes has these for $7. 










We'd like to train / prune them to look more like tall pines / sequoias if possible, with a taller bare trunk and branches less dense than the typical DAS. Is that possible? I thought I'd seen an article on that somewhere, but can't find it now.... Any thoughts?

CJ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff

I've had these trees for many years, some more than 20. I have never pruned them. Your main problem will be controlling the aphids that attack and kill branches and ultimately take out the tree.

I think that I have only one or two left of my original trees. 

My recommendation would be to let them grow until they start impacting the trains. Then trim the branches at the trunk so they aren't brushing the train.

Here is a recent, last couple of years, picture of my layout, one of the original trees is at the lower left corner and the second is to the left and up of the curve with the train. It is between a boxwood hedge and a spruce tree. Straight up and over the barn in the foreground. I think that I planted 4 or 5 in about 1995. Those are the only ones left.










Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Best to prune spruces late winter to early spring to avoid fungal infection. Don't hack into them all at once, better to gradually trim them as they establish. Keep the top leader, if you lose it bend the strongest topmost branch upwards attaching to a small stake until it can support itself. If you want them to look like little sequoias perhaps remove the thickest lower branches letting few smaller ones grow from the trunk buds.

Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the warning about the aphids Chuck. Our trees aren't on the layout, just a sight block, so no worries about them growing near the track. I'm glad to see that your's haven't grown too much after all that time. For those that died, do you have some thoughts on why? 

Nice tips Andrew, thanks. I'll be sure to discuss them with the main tree-trimmer and green-thumber (my wife Linda). 

Cliff


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My non informed guess is that the aphids did them in. I never tried to control them. I think it takes a spray of soapy water, at which time of year, I don't know. 

Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes Cliff you can prune them to look pretty good for several years. Jane does it routinely. She learned the technique from Nancy Norris. Nancy has a book that I would recommend on miniature gardening.

http://www.amazon.com/Miniature-Garden-Guidebook-Beautiful-Container/dp/0890247773

Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They grow very slow, this and low prices make them very popular on Garden RR's. They can be heavily pruned for a completely different look. Spider mites are their enemy in many areas.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

The two I have left got sunburned this summer. Probably lack of water didn't help either. I trimmed all the red stuff, and put my drippers on a little longer. They seem to be coming back. Some rain wouldn't hurt, but that's still a couple of months away!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy,

I generally do a pretty drastic pruning of my Alberta Spruce trees before I place them on my layout. This pruning consists of a thinning out process where I remove about 30 - 40% of the branches. Never had a problem with initial survival. BTW, I leave all my trees in their pots. I dig a hole a little deeper than necessary and put about 2" of gravel in the bottom to promote drainage.

Here is a photo of my current layout showing a variety of trees. In the late Spring I removed all branches from the bottom 6-8" of most of my trees. I prune about every 2 years. These trees have been in the ground for about 9 years.










Doc


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the further info guys. Jerry (Naptown), yes, got that book (thanks for the reminder), and it does have an interesting pruning diagram on p68, showing the tied-up branch trick that I think Andrew was speaking of. I'd still like to track down that diagram showing a method of making them look like pines, but based on what Doc says it sounds like we can remove quite a bit.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I prune mine when I first get them.Easier to do on the table on the deck than down on the ground. Just try to break up the triangle. Focus on some branches and clear around them, leaving a area of 'leaves'. I often leave them in the pots, especially on a slope. I've done cedars that were volunteers that grew up, seeds from the windbreak, I guess. You can also look for shrubs, dig in and see it they have a good stem for a trunk, then cut off the other stuff.


----------



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

The articles you are looking for may be Jack Verducci's series in 2002. (I know, time flies, doesn't it!) The June 2002 issue addressed Dwarf Alberta Spruce, but the good illustrations were in the August and October issues. I can email you copies if you don't have the issues. The first photo shows my attempt; the second one is one Nancy Norris did during her clinic at the Denver convention. Unfortunately it's still in the pot - got to get that taken care of soon! John


----------

